# Guardian article 17/09



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Did anyone see this article in the guardian 2 yesterday? It's about single women choosing to have children on their own. I found it interesting as a number of my friends are in exactly this position, early/mid 30s wanting kids and either in no relationship, the wrong relationship or their partner doesn't want kids. With me and my partner plagued by infertility and having grown up in a very positive single parent environement, I'm often tempted to advise them to at least find out about going it alone but I know it is a massive decision and definitely not for everyone. I'd be interested to hear what you think of it.

The article refers to Fertility friends as "an invaluable resource for anyone seeking any kind of fertility treatment". However, I'm not sure they got permission to quote from the profiles of FFs. I read on a post yesterday that permission should be sought through the proper channels for all media requests, perhaps the mods know if this was done.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/sep/17/women.family


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

There is an entire thread discussing this at the mo, if you do a search you will find it.  

Love Lou xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

there you go hun xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156733.0


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oops, thanks Lulu, I'll go and have a look.


----------

